# Why can't we see the destination?



## orrenz (May 25, 2017)

Why can't we see the destination of our rides before we accept them? It would make total sense for the drivers, maybe sensible for the passengers, but what's in it for Uber to keep this information from us? Think about your last ride of the night - if the ride is in the opposite direction of your home by 35 miles, do you want it? I don't ! Jeez. How backwards is that for "technology"? I ask you ... 

Kevin in Minnepolis.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi and thanks for joining the forum.

I think it is very smart (and logical) of Uber.

The problem is drivers would cherry pick.
EG Most drivers don't like short trips.
Would you accept a job if you knew the destination had no demand?

Now put yourself in the pax shoes. In the pax app you see up to 8 cars but no one is accepting.... would you be happy?

If your city has the Destination Feature, you can use it to get your way home.

This newbie link maybe of assistance.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/

You may like to check and contribute to your city sub forum.
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Cities/


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

If your new to driving for uBer I say "quit now before you lose your sanity". I did and could never be happier.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

orrenz said:


> Why can't we see the destination of our rides before we accept them? It would make total sense for the drivers, maybe sensible for the passengers, but what's in it for Uber to keep this information from us? Think about your last ride of the night - if the ride is in the opposite direction of your home by 35 miles, do you want it? I don't ! Jeez. How backwards is that for "technology"? I ask you ...
> 
> Kevin in Minnepolis.


Uber does everything opposite of what you would think.....on purpose.....but yes, the short answer is to stop simple cherry picking.....


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a tiny suggestion for uber and Lyft. 

Since you don't want to give us the destination, show us the approximate payout. Something like $8-10 payout. 

That way I can make a decision depending if I want to stay local or willing to drive far.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Kevin, the quick answer is drivers would cheery pick rides and some PAX would never get picked up or at least have to wait much longer for a ride. Lyft does give you the destination once you have accepted and arrived at the pick up location. Also both Uber and Lyft have a destination feature so you will only get rides going your way at the end of the night.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> I have a tiny suggestion for uber and Lyft.
> 
> Since you don't want to give us the destination, _*show us the approximate payout. Something like $8-10 payout.*_
> 
> That way I can make a decision depending if I want to stay local or willing to drive far.


You mean, have Uber treat us like actual contractors, by showing us the "bid" and allowing us to accept/decline the offer? NO WAYS! Get outta here!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

orrenz said:


> Why can't we see the destination of our rides before we accept them? It would make total sense for the drivers, maybe sensible for the passengers, but what's in it for Uber to keep this information from us? Think about your last ride of the night - if the ride is in the opposite direction of your home by 35 miles, do you want it? I don't ! Jeez. How backwards is that for "technology"? I ask you ...
> 
> Kevin in Minnepolis.


Because pax who only need to go 1 mile would never be picked up.

That 35 mile going in the opposite direction at the end of the day you have a right to refuse to do and cancel or tell the pax to cancel. Tell then you have been working 12 hours and are too tired to do it, or tell them you have to be at an appointment in 45 minutes.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> I have a tiny suggestion for uber and Lyft.
> 
> Since you don't want to give us the destination, show us the approximate payout. Something like $8-10 payout.
> 
> That way I can make a decision depending if I want to stay local or willing to drive far.


This is really no different than showing the destination address. If you see the estimated payout is min. fare drivers won't take it.

Both Uber/Lyft used to show the destination but drivers abused by cherry picking.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

bestpals said:


> If your new to driving for uBer I say "quit now before you lose your sanity". I did and could never be happier.


Lol, After uber increased their booking fee and didn't increase the rates i hauled ass away from uber, I cant deal with driving for a unethical company like uber.


----------



## Glickk (Jan 6, 2017)

bestpals said:


> If your new to driving for uBer I say "quit now before you lose your sanity". I did and could never be happier.


So you quit, but your still hanging around and being active in the forums? Hmm.........


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

orrenz said:


> Why can't we see the destination of our rides before we accept them? It would make total sense for the drivers, maybe sensible for the passengers, but what's in it for Uber to keep this information from us? Think about your last ride of the night - if the ride is in the opposite direction of your home by 35 miles, do you want it? I don't ! Jeez. How backwards is that for "technology"? I ask you ...
> 
> Kevin in Minnepolis.


Uber feels that a lot more trips would be left on the table and not covered, if they made the destination information available.

Right now, they can get more trips covered, even short ones, and even if they are 20 minutes from the nearest Uber, much of the time.

Adding this feature would hurt Uber in their quest to maximize revenues, at least in their current estimation.

If the situation changes, and Uber starts having difficulty getting drivers to move more than 5 minutes to chase a trip, they may re-evaluate this policy.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

I am sad to see people complaining about a job they CHOSE to take. I'm making 1000-1200$ a week gross between Uber and Lyft. I'm happy. you just gotta go in knowing all the terms and conditions.

stay positive, everybody.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Glickk said:


> So you quit, but your still hanging around and being active in the forums? Hmm.........


And? So what!


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Glickk said:


> So you quit, but your still hanging around and being active in the forums? Hmm.........


I think he quit Uber but not be for he lost his sanity.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Chicago-uber said:


> I have a tiny suggestion for uber and Lyft.
> 
> Since you don't want to give us the destination, show us the approximate payout. Something like $8-10 payout.
> 
> That way I can make a decision depending if I want to stay local or willing to drive far.


Wow! That's actually a pretty good idea and makes sense.
So no, will never happen.

Next time you try to think logically and make intelligent comments, we'll have you banned from this site. Comprende?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

When I have a super short trip (bad neighborhood, late night early am) I would make sure to get x at least (runs about 8-10$) and then tip $5. But, now I'm not sure.

Uber is going to pay pennies to the driver anyways, but I still pay the negoigated flat fee, which means total out of pocket would have to be more expensive on my end just to be reasonable for the driver.

Well, if I disappear from the boards you know it's because I'm walking.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Back it up Uber said:


> Both Uber/Lyft used to show the destination but drivers abused by cherry picking.


Why would you call being selective as to who you let ride in your car ("cherry picking") an "abuse"?

This is ride-sharing, being selective is part of the gig.


----------



## Roselyn (May 23, 2017)

orrenz said:


> Why can't we see the destination of our rides before we accept them? It would make total sense for the drivers, maybe sensible for the passengers, but what's in it for Uber to keep this information from us? Think about your last ride of the night - if the ride is in the opposite direction of your home by 35 miles, do you want it? I don't ! Jeez. How backwards is that for "technology"? I ask you ...
> 
> Kevin in Minnepolis.


This is strategy by Uber/Lyft to force drivers to take as much rides as possible. They know that if you already have the passenger in the car, which is when you can see the destination in the Uber App, you are more likely to take the passenger to an inconvenient location than if you knon it ahaed of time. Lyft allows you to see the first line of the destination address, which not always tells you where the area is. Then you can cancel the ride before the passenger gets into the car. They don't care about the drivers having to drive to far away locations and come back empty to the area where you need to be. It's all about making money for them. I started calling the riders before I got there and asking them the general area of their destination. Not all of them appreciate this question and you have to explain that you don't get to see the destination ahead of time and want to make sure you can take them where they are going or let another driver to do it. This has worked as far as being able to cancel some really far away rides ahead of time, but it of course lowers my acceptance rate and I feel that the riders are less likely to give me 5 stars. They don't understand or care if we lose money on far away rides. Uber and Lyft definitely don't care. Lyft sent me an email saying that we had to accept all the rides. Yeah, right! I don't drive for them anymore but want to make other drivers about how bad this is in every way.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Why would you call being selective as to who you let ride in your car ("cherry picking") an "abuse"?
> 
> This is ride-sharing, being selective is part of the gig.


Because it simply is. It's why cab services have a horrible rep and in most smaller cities they are struggling to survive now because of it. I can care less what it's called, it's simply a job. You are not a business owner, contractor, partner etc... You simply use their app to give people rides and make some money. If you are not making money then why drive for free? It's not going to change.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Grand said:


> Hi and thanks for joining the forum.
> 
> I think it is very smart (and logical) of Uber.
> 
> ...


I disagree.
You cannot cherry pick where there are no cherries.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

orrenz said:


> Why can't we see the destination of our rides before we accept them? It would make total sense for the drivers, maybe sensible for the passengers, but what's in it for Uber to keep this information from us? Think about your last ride of the night - if the ride is in the opposite direction of your home by 35 miles, do you want it? I don't ! Jeez. How backwards is that for "technology"? I ask you ...
> 
> Kevin in Minnepolis.


Because Uber Dictates EVERYTHING.



Roselyn said:


> This is strategy by Uber/Lyft to force drivers to take as much rides as possible. They know that if you already have the passenger in the car, which is when you can see the destination in the Uber App, you are more likely to take the passenger to an inconvenient location than if you knon it ahaed of time. Lyft allows you to see the first line of the destination address, which not always tells you where the area is. Then you can cancel the ride before the passenger gets into the car. They don't care about the drivers having to drive to far away locations and come back empty to the area where you need to be. It's all about making money for them. I started calling the riders before I got there and asking them the general area of their destination. Not all of them appreciate this question and you have to explain that you don't get to see the destination ahead of time and want to make sure you can take them where they are going or let another driver to do it. This has worked as far as being able to cancel some really far away rides ahead of time, but it of course lowers my acceptance rate and I feel that the riders are less likely to give me 5 stars. They don't understand or care if we lose money on far away rides. Uber and Lyft definitely don't care. Lyft sent me an email saying that we had to accept all the rides. Yeah, right! I don't drive for them anymore but want to make other drivers about how bad this is in every way.


Thats what i Love about Pizza Hut.
Know where im going.
Delivery driving range is set.
Hourly pay with taxes. Social security, WORKMANS COMP.
30 cents mile going AND COMING BACK EMPTY !
$50.00 -$70.00 in CA$H TIPS for 5-6 hours !

UBER ON

NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Glickk said:


> So you quit, but your still hanging around and being active in the forums? Hmm.........


Doing his duty to warn other ants that they are being scammed by Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh and RAISES NOT PRICE CUTS AS TIME GOES ON !

LOWER FARES MEANS MORE MONEY !

NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## jrich6234 (Mar 27, 2017)

Back it up Uber said:


> Because it simply is. It's why cab services have a horrible rep and in most smaller cities they are struggling to survive now because of it. I can care less what it's called, it's simply a job. You are not a business owner, contractor, partner etc... You simply use their app to give people rides and make some money. If you are not making money then why drive for free? It's not going to change.


In what world is anyone driving for Uber/Lyft/"fill-in-the-blank" (any rideshare service) NOT a business owner?

Taxes, insurance, maintenance, car payments, fuel and other expenses - these are business costs YOU pay, Uber doesn't give you funds to cover them.

If you are driving and you are NOT reporting your income and expenses on IRS Form Schedule C and relevant attachments - you are cheating yourself.

As to the issue of "cherrypicking" rides - don't you think it's just as bad for drivers not to have the option to pick rides which would take them towards a surge area rather than away from it? Don't tell me that Uber doesn't "cherrypick" where they want cars to go. Try tracking your rides and see how many lead you towards a surge zone versus away from it. Mine have been 95% (away) vs. 5% (towards).

I have this problem continually - I have never had Uber guide me to a surge area with the next ride and I don't think it would be unfair to have the option to not take rides that will one after another take me further and further away from the area where prices are higher.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

jrich6234 said:


> In what world is anyone driving for Uber/Lyft/"fill-in-the-blank" (any rideshare service) NOT a business owner?
> 
> Taxes, insurance, maintenance, car payments, fuel and other expenses - these are business costs YOU pay, Uber doesn't give you funds to cover them.
> 
> ...


I get rides that take me to surges all the time


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Grand said:


> Hi and thanks for joining the forum.
> 
> I think it is very smart (and logical) of Uber.
> 
> ...


when sub contractors bid work they get to look at the plans first. not in the twilight zone though.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

jrich6234 said:


> In what world is anyone driving for Uber/Lyft/"fill-in-the-blank" (any rideshare service) NOT a business owner?
> 
> Taxes, insurance, maintenance, car payments, fuel and other expenses - these are business costs YOU pay, Uber doesn't give you funds to cover them.
> 
> ...


Uber turns surge on in area's where the "high demand" is actually on the outskirts of the surge zone. This is all intentional to get drivers close enough. There is no demand inside surge zones - it's right on the edge of the surge zones.
And that is why you ALWAYS get ride requests outside surge zones rather than within.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

orrenz said:


> Why can't we see the destination of our rides before we accept them? It would make total sense for the drivers, maybe sensible for the passengers, but what's in it for Uber to keep this information from us? Think about your last ride of the night - if the ride is in the opposite direction of your home by 35 miles, do you want it? I don't ! Jeez. How backwards is that for "technology"? I ask you ...
> 
> Kevin in Minnepolis.


Because then Seattle Area residents who live in Rainier Valley, Tukwila or Kent would NEVER get an Uber ride.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

R James said:


> Because then Seattle Area residents who live in Rainier Valley, Tukwila or Kent would NEVER get an Uber ride.


The information I have received indicates Rainier is one of America's most dynamic neighborhoods, are you being sarcastic here?

http://www.seattletimes.com/opinion/seattles-rainier-valley-one-of-americas-dynamic-neighborhoods/


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Because we are not really independent contractors. We are just classified that way so Travis can keep printing his billions.

My advice? Make friends with your pax and get a Square card reader and start doing rides independently, undercutting Uber/Lyft by 5%. You get to keep 97.25% of your earnings that way, as Square only takes 2.75% as opposed to 25-30%.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

why cant YOU see destination, you mean.


----------



## GypsyJoker (May 21, 2017)

orrenz said:


> Why can't we see the destination of our rides before we accept them? It would make total sense for the drivers, maybe sensible for the passengers, but what's in it for Uber to keep this information from us? Think about your last ride of the night - if the ride is in the opposite direction of your home by 35 miles, do you want it? I don't ! Jeez. How backwards is that for "technology"? I ask you ...
> 
> Kevin in Minnepolis.


Before, no. But after you accept, tap the directions on top of the app, and scroll down to the final street address to find the destination.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Thats what i Love about Pizza Hut.
> Know where im going.
> Delivery driving range is set.
> Hourly pay with taxes. Social security, WORKMANS COMP.
> ...


I actually applied at Pizza Hut. They asked for my resume. I have resume's in my car just in case I get a pax who's hiring in a company. My application wasn't enough? The hiring manager looked at my resume (a formal resume for a professional position), looked at me, and back and forth. Then said I'm overqualified! WTF! Told him I do not want benefits, and only want PART TIME as stated in the ad. He just said sorry and try again next year. I need to "dumb down" another version of my resume for the minimum wage jobs.


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

That's why uber became a giant. That's how they made so much money (even though they are actually losing) in such a short time. 

Imagine if drivers can cherry pick. Riders would stop using uber and wait time would be long.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

MonkeyTOES said:


> That's why uber became a giant. That's how they made so much money (even though they are actually losing) in such a short time.
> 
> Imagine if drivers can cherry pick. Riders would stop using uber and wait time would be long.


 i dont think so , many forget , half the drivers like short rides to stay near home base or the city. some are noobs and take everything, some are goody goody uber shills, and some will work toward the quests.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

GypsyJoker said:


> Before, no. But after you accept, tap the directions on top of the app, and scroll down to the final street address to find the destination.


 It conceals that info until you swipe to start the trip...


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

as a contractor we should know the job before accepting it. you wouldnt tell a contractor to paint a house and you will tell him the location of it after he agrees to do it and meets you to go to that house.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DocT said:


> ! Told him I do not want benefits, and only want PART TIME as stated in the ad. He just said sorry and try again next year. I need to "dumb down" another version of my resume for the minimum wage jobs.


You do

Even as friendly and outgoing as I am sure you were; hiring managers biggest problem (that they want to avoid) starts with Ts--talk backs and turnover. They don't want to take the time to train (I know, just a delivery job but there's training nonetheless and that's $$--not just paying you but the person training you) someone only to have them quit right away. If you're overqualified it means they think you're going to quit in a few months or less (I know of folks who have quit before their training was over to take another job) or,

That you'll think you're too good for the job and do not understand what the job really entails and you'll be a pain in their butt where they'll eventually want to fire you.

Did you explain that it was a replacement for Uber (your current gig) and that you're looking to drive part time and is super motivated for money so will be kissing behinds to get $$ in tips?


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The information I have received indicates Rainier is one of America's most dynamic neighborhoods, are you being sarcastic here?
> 
> http://www.seattletimes.com/opinion/seattles-rainier-valley-one-of-americas-dynamic-neighborhoods/


I suspect the times was being kind. Rainier Valley still is relatively low income and high crime, compared to other Seattle neighborhoods. But I read the article, and perhaps it's improving.


----------



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

We all know how much we're getting per mile and minute we're on the road. And there's a minimum guarantee. Every time you accept a trip offer without knowing the destination, you enter into a tacit agreement with Uber and confirm that you're OK with their practice.

But lots of comparisons being made to construction contractors. The electrician (example) contractor equivalent would be a bid that says there is an indefinite number of jobs available. He would get paid $x per foot of cable he runs on each job. The cable runs vary wildly from job to job but he would get $x minimum for each job if the cable run length is less than x feet. The electrician will be told the distance to the jobsite, and can refuse the job, but won't know the cable run length until he gets to the jobsite. And he can start and stop receiving offers any time he wants. This is not an insulting set of terms for an electrician just starting out or one that's going though a slow time or can otherwise take on side jobs. In fact, I would be surprised if something like this doesn't already exist.


----------



## DrvrDonMiller (May 21, 2017)

orrenz said:


> Why can't we see the destination of our rides before we accept them? It would make total sense for the drivers, maybe sensible for the passengers, but what's in it for Uber to keep this information from us? Think about your last ride of the night - if the ride is in the opposite direction of your home by 35 miles, do you want it? I don't ! Jeez. How backwards is that for "technology"? I ask you ...
> 
> Kevin in Minnepolis.


Destination setting will cull out trips headed 180 degress away from your end of day finish.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Its there again...
It shows a pin dropped on the address...
Yeah...guess they got tired of drivers...
Ignoring pings...or being selective...
Rakos


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I know everyone has been back and forth with the obvious answer to the OP question.... To stop cherry picking

Does anyone have a solution?

Lyft (*which for me* is just as bad as Uber when you tally all of the pros and cons) has a near perfect solution without execution.

If Uber provides lease/rental vehicle and set a benchmark to hit ie: 95% acceptance + X number of trips and paid for the car the problem would be solved.
Uber would just need to take it a step further by sending them "Uber" trips into certain areas ie: gas money to go to the nearest min fare area like an urban college campus (Ga Tech is spread out in downtown Atlanta).

Lyft already does the first half with $180 Hertz rentals. Sure Lyft looses $180 p/week worth of profit but you MUST make 75 trips. If the TNC (and I know it does) send you some profitable trips the $180 gets paid quickly. Then the system can hit you with all of the bypassed minimum fare trips.

This is actually a really good deal for all:

Hertz profits on depreciated cars to worn to rent
The TNC gets min fare trips covered while keeping other drivers happy (destination shown)
Driver gets a "free" car, only pays gas and time
Driver does not pay car note, car taxes, depreciation, maintenance, insurance, avoids majority of risk

Uber used to do the second half of what I mentioned (working certain areas) without being classified as an employer. This was done by either guaranteeing hourly wages or by increasing the price in that area (thereby paying for the gas spent deadheading to that area).

Are there any other suggestions to allow destinations to be show AND ensure everyone gets a ride?


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

R James said:


> I suspect the times was being kind. Rainier Valley still is relatively low income and high crime, compared to other Seattle neighborhoods. But I read the article, and perhaps it's improving.


1/8th of the city 50% of the shootings.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Harry Seaward said:


> We all know how much we're getting per mile and minute we're on the road. And there's a minimum guarantee. Every time you accept a trip offer without knowing the destination, you enter into a tacit agreement with Uber and confirm that you're OK with their practice.
> 
> But lots of comparisons being made to construction contractors. The electrician (example) contractor equivalent would be a bid that says there is an indefinite number of jobs available. He would get paid $x per foot of cable he runs on each job. The cable runs vary wildly from job to job but he would get $x minimum for each job if the cable run length is less than x feet. The electrician will be told the distance to the jobsite, and can refuse the job, but won't know the cable run length until he gets to the jobsite. And he can start and stop receiving offers any time he wants. This is not an insulting set of terms for an electrician just starting out or one that's going though a slow time or can otherwise take on side jobs. In fact, I would be surprised if something like this doesn't already exist.


I see where you're going with that anology but it doesn't work. At no point will a single contractor get a job to wire the Empire State Building by him/herself.

Drivers however will get requests to other states. I have received several and let's just say either I ended it after it started, called and cancelled, or I used Uber's fare as the default rate and negotiated past that.

Now that the new rules say I can not negotiate the AND I can't see the destination the next outta stater will get ended and pay me the minimum fare.


----------



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

john2g1 said:


> I see where you're going with that anology but it doesn't work. At no point will a single contractor get a job to wire the Empire State Building by him/herself.
> 
> Drivers however will get requests to other states. I have received several and let's just say either I ended it after it started, called and cancelled, or I used Uber's fare as the default rate and negotiated past that.
> 
> Now that the new rules say I can not negotiate the AND I can't see the destination the next outta stater will get ended and pay me the minimum fare.


A.) You cannot compare one person wiring the Empire State Building by himself to you driving a passenger to another state. Here's how you know - ask that electrician (and yourself, for that matter) which of those two things he'd rather do.
B.) "requests to other states" could mean a lot of things. All I care about is mileage. And the more the better for me.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Harry Seaward said:


> A.) You cannot compare one person wiring the Empire State Building by himself to you driving a passenger to another state. Here's how you know - ask that electrician (and yourself, for that matter) which of those two things he'd rather do.
> B.) "requests to other states" could mean a lot of things. All I care about is mileage. And the more the better for me.


I chose the Empire State building because it's a famously big building. The point is no one is going to send a single electrician a job so big he would turn it down because it's impractical.

At any rate you're free to think that your analogy makes sense all you want.

The OP intent was to find out why he can't know the destination to avoid trips he doesn't want to except. Everyone answered to stop short trip cherry picking but long inconvenient trips is what he was actually referring to.

First UberX does not pay enough for me to deadhead through another state.

Secondly drivers are people with lives who my not have 2-12 hours (my longest request was 6 there 6 back) to waste driving to the destination and then driving back.


----------



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

john2g1 said:


> The point is no one is going to send a single electrician a job so big he would turn it down because it's impractical.


No, the point is each contractor (be it electrician or driver) has the freedom to decide if they want to take a job or not based on their own individual wants and needs. Even after they show up to the job site, they can still decide not to take the job if it doesn't suit them.



john2g1 said:


> First UberX does not pay enough for me to deadhead through another state.


Just because you snub your nose at $300 for a day of driving doesn't mean everyone does - or should.



john2g1 said:


> Secondly drivers are people with lives who my not have 2-12 hours (my longest request was 6 there 6 back) to waste driving to the destination and then driving back.


You didn't get a request to pick up a pax 6 hours away, though. When you found out the destination was 6 hours away, you were free to cancel.


----------



## TheRealGnash (Jan 6, 2017)

Complaining is cool! I don't like that they don't show me the pick up location now, until I accept. I've had to cancel much more than usual if they're in an opposite direction or somewhere I don't want to go.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> When I have a super short trip (bad neighborhood, late night early am) I would make sure to get x at least (runs about 8-10$) and then tip $5. But, now I'm not sure.
> 
> Uber is going to pay pennies to the driver anyways, but I still pay the negoigated flat fee, which means total out of pocket would have to be more expensive on my end just to be reasonable for the driver.
> 
> Well, if I disappear from the boards you know it's because I'm walking.


You can always get around upfront pricing by choosing a minimum fare destination and then when the driver starts the trip, update to the real address. Bam! Now your paying the actual cost of the ride


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

roadman said:


> when sub contractors bid work they get to look at the plans first. not in the twilight zone though.


When did we ever get to bid?


----------



## Ant Farmer (May 28, 2017)

Because we are not actually independent contractors but employees.

We have no ability to make business decisions.

We should be able to accept or decline based on profitability.

It's not our job to subsidize riders who are going 1 mile.

If they want a lift eventually it will surge and someone will accept when the price is right.


----------



## TimTam (May 29, 2017)

orrenz said:


> Why can't we see the destination of our rides before we accept them? It would make total sense for the drivers, maybe sensible for the passengers, but what's in it for Uber to keep this information from us? Think about your last ride of the night - if the ride is in the opposite direction of your home by 35 miles, do you want it? I don't ! Jeez. How backwards is that for "technology"? I ask you ...
> 
> Kevin in Minnepolis.


Before Uber existed, people complained about taxis discriminating against them because of short trips. As a customer you would be frustrated if you weren't given a service that you have the right to use. This is why uber excels - not showing the destination reduces the discrimination, and the rider comes out happy. It sucks on our end - however if you don't like providing the service, perhaps don't be a driver. 
As others have mentioned there's a destination feature, which gives you fares along the way. There's a limit for good reason - otherwise drivers would abuse the function


----------



## Ant Farmer (May 28, 2017)

TimTam said:


> Before Uber existed, people complained about taxis discriminating against them because of short trips. As a customer you would be frustrated if you weren't given a service that you have the right to use. This is why uber excels - not showing the destination reduces the discrimination, and the rider comes out happy. It sucks on our end - however if you don't like providing the service, perhaps don't be a driver.
> As others have mentioned there's a destination feature, which gives you fares along the way. There's a limit for good reason - otherwise drivers would abuse the function


I totally disagree.

If a rider cannot get a pick up then the price needs to go up until someone accepts the job.


----------



## Shellywell2017 (May 17, 2017)

Ive had rider tell me that the past two requests driver called her asking where she was going.. they didn't wanna take her and told her to cancel and try again.


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

Grand said:


> Hi and thanks for joining the forum.
> 
> I think it is very smart (and logical) of Uber.
> 
> ...


from where I am, there is a competitor ride sharing company named Grab which works a lot different from Uber.

the ping request consists of
1. Pickup location
2. Dropoff location
3. Gross Fare
4. Cash or credit card
5. High demand or not

yes, this invites drivers to cherry pick however this definitely does not affect rider point of view because if the driver simply ignores the ping, it bounces to the next closes rider and eventually a driver gonna pick it up for his own personal reasons like maybe he's heading that direction and does not care the fare cost or whatever.

But of course this is provided that there are dense amount of drivers in that particular city otherwise subsequent driver that will receive the ping maybe so far away which makes it pointless to travel all the way to pick up location. Here, the 8 closest drivers are usually in a radius of less than 1km hence the pickup time very rarely exceeds 10mins, usually 5mins or less, some even get ping just across the street away.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

If Uber would pay the mileage or a set rate to get to the location then it would most likely cut out any kind of cherry picking other then bad neighborhoods etc.. Even if they gave you say 25 cents to drive 2-3 miles to the next destination pick up it would be still not enough in some peoples mind but it would be better then nothing helping to close the gap on lost fuel.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Simply put if we knew the destination we would cherry pick the F out of everything.

The company I drive for never tells us where a fare is going...

Unless they do it trying to beg someone to take a fare.

It's a lot more fare this way.

The problem is short fares arnt fun and will never be fun.

It's just the way it is.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Simply put if we knew the destination we would cherry pick the F out of everything.
> 
> The company I drive for never tells us where a fare is going...
> 
> ...


Meh maybe for you (does Mears taxi have dynamic pricing) but under surge I would happily knock out several "get in quick GTFO" fares. A 3X minimum fare grosses $15 on Uber X and now I'm still free to scoop up another.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Simply put if we knew the destination we would cherry pick the F out of everything.
> 
> The company I drive for never tells us where a fare is going...
> 
> ...


 this simply isnt true. yes some would , but today i had a $40 airport ride ,the last driver canceled on her because it was too far. some want to stay in a "boost zone" or in a city or doing shorties for the quest. i have said many times it evens out. some looking for long trips and some short. and some will take anything .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

orrenz said:


> Why can't we see the destination of our rides before we accept them? It would make total sense for the drivers, maybe sensible for the passengers, but what's in it for Uber to keep this information from us? Think about your last ride of the night - if the ride is in the opposite direction of your home by 35 miles, do you want it? I don't ! Jeez. How backwards is that for "technology"? I ask you ...
> 
> Kevin in Minnepolis.


" How come we Never get an Answer,
When were knocking at the Door"?- Question - Moody Blues


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> this simply isnt true. yes some would , but today i had a $40 airport ride ,the last driver canceled on her because it was too far. some want to stay in a "boost zone" or in a city or doing shorties for the quest. i have said many times it evens out. some looking for long trips and some short. and some will take anything .


Canceling because a trip is too far to be economical is in fact cherry picking. No less so then canceling because it's a minimum trip.

If the math can turn badly on a ride it's mathematically valid to cancel.
For example 10/10 times I would cancel anything on uber/lyft that went to either coast from Orlando, because it's not worth driving back empty. Or risking driving back empty.

I also would do it on non surges going to certain suburbs.

Also canceling trips to stay inside a garuntee falls under the same catagory.

It's all cherry picking..


----------



## Rogeri (Aug 11, 2017)

PTUber said:


> Kevin, the quick answer is drivers would cheery pick rides and some PAX would never get picked up or at least have to wait much longer for a ride. Lyft does give you the destination once you have accepted and arrived at the pick up location. Also both Uber and Lyft have a destination feature so you will only get rides going your way at the end of the night.


Yeah but, does the destination feature really work with Lyft?


----------



## steviemom (Aug 11, 2017)

I didn't read this whole thread, but re: cherry picking. I disagree. If I need rides to make a bonus, I pick short rides. If I need long rides to make $, I pick long rides. Have they not considered that???


----------

